# Our first go at IVF (with Intra-partner egg sharing)



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi
My partner and I are new here, although I have been reading posts on the forum for a few months now.
We’ve just started treatment for our first IVF.

We are hoping to use my partners eggs and donor sperm from ESB for me to carry our child.  We felt this was the best way for us both to be involved in having a baby together.

DP started her down regs before Christmas and was like clockwork ! She has a scan booked for Friday.  I started my down regs last week after a very uncommon 43 day cycle which totally threw our timing out.  Once my period arrives we will book my down reg scan and hopefully DP will start her stims.

Its all very exciting for us both  .  Just crossing everything everywhere that it works    

Please feel free to give any advice or share any experiences you have with us ... it would be great to hear from other couples who have done / are doing the same

T&J


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Best of luck. There are couples on here who have been successful with partner egg sharing, I'm sure they'll be along soon.


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hiya

Its a positive to see your first IVF worked 
We're staying positive, which I guess is easy right now but may change.  DP has her down reg scan tomorrow and im willingmy period to arrive so I can get mine booked and we can move onto the next bit.
DP bled exactly a week after starting dreg jabs ... hope I stay on time too.
x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Just adding ... DP's down reg scan was all good today.  I just need to bleed now.  Never wanted a period so much lol


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

BabyJeano said:


> Just adding ... DP's down reg scan was all good today. I just need to bleed now. Never wanted a eriod so much lol


I totally get this! I am willing my p on at then moment so I can go and have my blood tests! The Wife is doing everything in her power to stop me from feeling stressed, as I skipped twice last year, once when I lost my job and once when I started a new one.


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Its hard ... cant say its not.
DP is perfect like clockwork, 28 days on the dot.  She could time it to the hour, so she had no problems.
My cycle has always been about 30 days.  Odd few at 31 or 32 days, so we thought I was on track to bleed on 4th December (which would have been a 30 day cycle) and would you know it, I went a massive 43 days which totally threw us out.  

I dont remember feeling anxious, but it must have been messing with my subconscious checking everytime I went to pee lol.

Really hoping everything happens on time this month.  May have to Google "how to bring on your period" lol

Good luck with yours.  Nothing worse than waiting  

x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

43 days!!!!  Poor you.  My cycle is (imo) long, about 32 days.

Fingers crossed everything is on track for you this month xx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope so  
The waiting is terrible LOL.
x


----------



## Bocksey (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello  

Me and my wife are at a very similar stage to you and we are also intra partner egg sharing. Luckily we're on track so I've just begun the medication to stimulate my ovaries o To not get ill I'v e been advised to drink lots of water. It seems the more I drink the thirstier I get! Anyhoo, good luck with it all. What an adventure it is going to be! 

Lisa


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck to everyone. We must be due another round of 'rainbow babies' thy always seem to come in batches on here...

Xxxx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Best of luck! My cycle tends to be fairly regular. But as soon as I have a clinic appointment this all goes out of the window. Not sure why this would be, its just one of those things...


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Well its Monday ... only just I know ... and its still not here. Typical lol x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Today is my 12th day on Buserelin (day 32 of my cycle) and still no sign of my period !  
DP got hers on the 8th day of Buserelin which would have also been the 28th day of her cycle.

Checked with the clinic this morning and they said not to worry, it could take up to 3 weeks but they would scan me next week if nothing turned up.  

I guess DP was just lucky she was like clockwork.  I was until last month and suddenly had a 43 day cycle so goodness knows whats going on.


----------



## Malky1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi there,

Hope you don't mind me joining in on the convo, apologise i'm new to this.

Myself and my partner have been to see a consultant and due to me having an ovary removed a few years ago and my AMH levels aint what they should be we have been offered IVF but for us to use my wifes egg and implant it into myself.

Does anyone have any info on what is going to happen and how quickly? We both came out of the hospital a little bit shocked so didnt ask all the questions we would of liked.


----------

